# How Do You Reply to Pax When they ask how do u like driving for U/L?



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

Ok I am interested in hearing your replies, for real. I am sure you get asked constantly, "So how do you like driving for U/L?" For some unknown reason, pax think we are killing it and rolling in the dough. I had a pax tell me that one driver said he makes $3500 a week. My reply was, not in this market he doesn't maybe $3500/mo. She looked confused with that answer.

My reply is typically the same every time. I reply back "It's a pretty good part time gig. Can't really make a living doing this. It works out to be about $10-$12/hr when it's all said and done. But I meet some great people, get out of the house and make a little extra to help with my kids college education (plug for a tip)"

I drive a Lexus, so I get a lot of, well this is a nice car for $10/hr. I reply, I had this car before I started to drive U/L. Started doing it between jobs now it's just extra income for tuition (second plug for tip).

Who is the knucklehead lying to pax about how much we make?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

"Meh, it pays the bills."


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> "Meh, it pays the bills."


But does it really?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NHDriver said:


> Ok I am interested in hearing your replies, for real. I am sure you get asked constantly, "So how do you like driving for U/L?" For some unknown reason, pax think we are killing it and rolling in the dough. I had a pax tell me that one driver said he makes $3500 a week. My reply was, not in this market he doesn't maybe $3500/mo. She looked confused with that answer.
> 
> My reply is typically the same every time. I reply back "It's a pretty good part time gig. Can't really make a living doing this. It works out to be about $10-$12/hr when it's all said and done. But I meet some great people, get out of the house and make a little extra to help with my kids college education (plug for a tip)"
> 
> ...


I smile
And say
" My parole officer says i have to keep a job".

He referred me before i got out . . .


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I smile
> And say
> " My parole officer says i have to keep a job".


LMAO I'm sure pax feels safe after that!! Prolly doesn't give you crap though lol.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

NHDriver said:


> But does it really?


Probably not in all markets. Some places, like Florida, I have know idea how/why sane people drive Uber for the 60 cents a mile or whatever it is there.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Probably not in all markets. Some places, like Florida, I have know idea how/why sane people drive Uber for the 60 cents a mile or whatever it is there.


I get 90 cents.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NHDriver said:


> LMAO I'm sure pax feels safe after that!! Prolly doesn't give you crap though lol.


I was joking.
BUT
We had one in New Orleans
With an Uber rental.
Out 3 weeks
Had robbed 3 gas stations driving Uber.

Video cams at gas stations cut his career short.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

NHDriver said:


> I get 90 cents.


I don't like 90 cents. I liked $1.50, but not 90 cents.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Crack Addicted Uber Driver robs string of gas stations . . .
I posted it here at the time.
He looks like Spok.
I mean come on !
You just got out of Prison after a decade.
You have new car.
You have job . . . .
Lets go rob gas stations !
Really ?


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I don't like 90 cents. I liked $1.50, but not 90 cents.


when i started it was $1.20 but not any more.



tohunt4me said:


> Crack Addicted Uber Driver robs string of gas stations . . .
> I posted it here at the time.
> He looks like Spok.
> I mean come on !
> ...


So much for the background check huh?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NHDriver said:


> when i started it was $1.20 but not any more.
> 
> So much for the background check huh?


Read the guys " Extensive " Arrest History.
He was out less than a month.

Armed robbery, robbery, purse snatching, D.U.I., drug arrests . . .


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

I like Uber (mostly) but I seem to be one of the few here that does.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Read the guys " Extensive " Arrest History.
> He was out less than a month.
> 
> Armed robbery, robbery, purse snatching, D.U.I., drug arrests . . .


I am surprised they didn't make him VP of Driver Operations with that resume


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

He was 45.
In another 10 years
He gets to spin the wheel again.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

goneubering said:


> I like Uber (mostly) but I seem to be one of the few here that does.


is that your reply to pax?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> I like Uber (mostly) but I seem to be one of the few here that does.


SADIST !


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

NHDriver said:


> is that your reply to pax?


Yes. I also tell them there are no perfect companies and they agree. If they ask me about TK I tell them my opinion about him too.



tohunt4me said:


> SADIST !


Maybe so but I prefer realist.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Yes. I also tell them there are no perfect companies and they agree. If they ask me about TK I tell them my opinion about him too.
> 
> Maybe so but I prefer realist.


Just teasing you.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I kind of treat them like a job interview question like tell me a little about yourself, and then hit them with a story, with some tweaks depending on who I am talking too. To me this is just an opportunity to get a tip and a signal from the pax that they like to talk during rides lol


----------



## Tiendesmendez (Aug 11, 2017)

I tell riders its great and it is. 799 rides under my belt. Hey thats a lot of rides. Enough for me to put my 2 cents that we earn hourly ( ha ha ). Hey this mic on ?? Anyways, only 2 riders with no back and forth. 797 we chatted up. I tell, if asked about driving Uber, that its fun. I met all walks on the daily/nightly Uber adventure. I let tell riders who have heard negative stories about Uber that if anyone drives Uber they better know what expenses come with it. I know as a rider myself that drivers throw shade on Uber. Not all drivers but enough to add to negative opinions of Uber. Its best as a secondary income. You get out what you put in. In my city a driver told me She earns $1,500.00/wk. She is a retiree and is a beast at driving 15 hours/day. But She has a retirement income. Think about all that gas. The tires She goes through. Brakes to. 750 a week probably nets. She talked about $500,000.00 -$1,000,000 mansions she has been to. Talked about different kinds of persons shes talked to. Dont talk about your grind.


----------



## miggon123 (Aug 18, 2017)

Tell them the truth that its getting a lot slower more unsteady since everyday it seems like there are 10 more drivers and that you have to be disciplined and they seem to get upset or confused. Just had a guy ask me. Next time im just going to say it's amazing.


----------



## Tiendesmendez (Aug 11, 2017)

Truth is if i dont drive i dont get money. If i put in hours i get money. Rides are always out there. The U back in session . Summer slow but i was content with what I was paid. Feel for drivers using Uber as a full time income. Really. I have a full time job and I drive 5 nights out the week and still have time on my weekend to spend time with my daughter and with fam and friends. What other truth is out there?


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

I tell them the truth - Driving for Uber is more fun than being poked in the eye with a sharp pencil!


----------



## ganerbangla (Mar 4, 2017)

Oh yeah I loved it.


----------



## Gwoae (Aug 12, 2017)

Not sure why people do it that hate. Lots of jobs out there. Maybe it is a front to get people to quit.

Anyways, I give the honest answer. I have a full time job and this is extra income so my kids can live a life full of exploration and experience everything that I wish I could have. This usually gets us talking about kids and such. I do believe it leads to extra tips but the key is make sure you are talking about it close to the end. If you are talking about it at the beginning then they forget about it. I also add that I love talking to so many different type of people and hearing about their jobs and vacations. 

Just today I took a nfl family to the airport. Same conversation, he gave me $5 for me and then handed me a $20 and asked me to buy my kids something. I obviously will since I always buy them things.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

NHDriver said:


> Can't really make a living doing this. It works out to be about $10-$12/hr when it's all said and done.


I dont even get that specific to tell them how much I make.
I just say something like: I enjoy it. But Friday and Saturday night is really the only time it's worth it for me to drive.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

NHDriver said:


> Ok I am interested in hearing your replies, for real. I am sure you get asked constantly, "So how do you like driving for U/L?" For some unknown reason, pax think we are killing it and rolling in the dough. I had a pax tell me that one driver said he makes $3500 a week. My reply was, not in this market he doesn't maybe $3500/mo. She looked confused with that answer.
> 
> My reply is typically the same every time. I reply back "It's a pretty good part time gig. Can't really make a living doing this. It works out to be about $10-$12/hr when it's all said and done. But I meet some great people, get out of the house and make a little extra to help with my kids college education (plug for a tip)"
> 
> ...


Depends is that person sleeping, paying taxes, etc. xD

Also, I just tell them I like meeting new people from all over the place and learning a lot of different thing.


----------



## SkullandCross (Jun 19, 2017)

I used to lie and say I liked it because of the flexibility, etc like we all did. Now I tell them the hard truth. If they ask how much, I tell the truth, $8-10 an hour depending on business. If they ask for my worst Uber story, I tell them the truth. I figure I'm quitting at the end of the year anyway.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

goneubering said:


> If they ask me about TK I tell them my opinion about him too.


WTH man?

When they ask me about goneubering, I say he is a nice guy and a good driver.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I tell them the pay was better when I started and since the pay cut I drive fewer hours. If you can drive the 20 best hours of the week, the pay is good, However going to 40 hours doesn't add much more money to that total. Sometimes I tell them without tips or surge it is impossible to make $20 per hour. When I started, busy times could be over $20 per hour without riders being charged surge.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I think a lot of you guys are looking at this question the wrong way, it's not really a question about your pay or how much you make, it is a sign that the pax wants to talk

Be positive and you might get a $20 tip out of it


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

I keep it honest. I do enjoy it. It's a great way for extra cash. I love to drive. But of course there are the drunks and assholes to deal with


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I think a lot of you guys are looking at this question the wrong way, it's not really a question about your pay or how much you make, it is a sign that the pax wants to talk
> 
> Be positive and you might get a $20 tip out of it


This might be true. The problem is that it's like asking someone in the ER how they're doing.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> This might be true. The problem is that it's like asking someone in the ER how they're doing.


in our case more like the morgue


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

I just tell them Uber sucks!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> I think a lot of you guys are looking at this question the wrong way, it's not really a question about your pay or how much you make, it is a sign that the pax wants to talk
> 
> Be positive and you might get a $20 tip out of it


I cant Lie to people like that.



Cableguynoe said:


> This might be true. The problem is that it's like asking someone in the ER how they're doing.


Or the nursing home . 
They will tell You !



flyntflossy10 said:


> I keep it honest. I do enjoy it. It's a great way for extra cash. I love to drive. But of course there are the drunks and assholes to deal with


Leave Uber management out of it !


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I cant Lie to people like that


If you can only hear some of the stories i tell in an attempt to get a tip lol


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I tell them that I enjoy driving people around and chatting with them. I used to like working with Uber but they have been a bit ethically challenged as of late as you probably have read in the papers. It's gotten harder to make a decent living at this but that's the nature of life, things change so I do it a lot less now, only during times of high demand. I also mention that the tips in app has helped a little but they don't seem to be getting the hint ;-) 

If they mention that another driver told them they earn 2K a week, .... I explain to them that it's highly unlikely. I ask them what they paid for the ride, explain how much I get, how many miles they would have to drive to get 2K and then what their expenses would be. SO sure, driving 80 hours a week in my market you might be able to do it but you'll probably only clear $1400 and have no life.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NHDriver said:


> when i started it was $1.20 but not any more.
> 
> So much for the background check huh?


Any warm body they can stick in a car.

Now with 6 Destination Filters every idiot is your competition.

They are handed my hard work and skill.

Screw Uber.
Uber has Destroyed themselves and will take you with them if you allow it !



Disgusted Driver said:


> I tell them that I enjoy driving people around and chatting with them. I used to like working with Uber but they have been a bit ethically challenged as of late as you probably have read in the papers. It's gotten harder to make a decent living at this but that's the nature of life, things change so I do it a lot less now, only during times of high demand. I also mention that the tips in app has helped a little but they don't seem to be getting the hint ;-)
> 
> If they mention that another driver told them they earn 2K a week, .... I explain to them that it's highly unlikely. I ask them what they paid for the ride, explain how much I get, how many miles they would have to drive to get 2K and then what their expenses would be. SO sure, driving 80 hours a week in my market you might be able to do it but you'll probably only clear $1400 and have no life.


You could only Gross 1,400.00 a week in my market driving 84 hours !
$600.00 of that would go to gas.

4 RATE CUTS
HIGHER GAS PRICES
UBER TAKING WHATEVER THEY PLEASE INSTEAD OF THE AGREED UPON PERCENTAGE.

EVEN THE PAROLEES IN RENTAL CARS WILL REFUSE UBER SOON.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

I tell them I like it, it doesn't pay well, but it is kind of interesting. When they ask about money I don't complain but I don't lie. I say it doesn't pay that well but it's something to do. Try to maintain being positive but no idea why uber drivers would lie about what they make.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> You could only Gross 1,400.00 a week in my market driving 84 hours !
> $600.00 of that would go to gas.
> 
> 4 RATE CUTS
> ...


Notice I said, might be able to. I think even 2K in 80 hours would be a stretch, that's $25 an hour in revenue which is Friday and Saturday money. Mon-Wed. you are lucky if you are grossing $15 an hour. I keep thinking they will run out of cannon fodder but they keep finding gullible fools to join, when will it end?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> I tell them I like it, it doesn't pay well, but it is kind of interesting. When they ask about money I don't complain but I don't lie. I say it doesn't pay that well but it's something to do. Try to maintain being positive but no idea why uber drivers would lie about what they make.


Last time i told EVERYONE how much better Pizza Hut paid than Uber.
Because of TIPS.
FOR FIRST TIME EVER . . .MY TIPS WERE 10% of my Gross for the day !

Got 2 " Professionalism" marks also . . .

Screw em.
Let them buy a car

Also met a man who installs fire alarm and commercial sprinkler systems. Back from a cruise. Right up my alley as a pipefitter and electrician.
So if i get tired of a kids job, real money is there


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> no idea why uber drivers would lie about what they make.


One time I was on a ride as a pax. We were having a good talk about things to do in the area so I decided to tell him I was a driver also. Before I did, I asked him how long he's been driving for. He tells me about a year and without me ever mentioning money he says "I make good money".

Have no idea why he told me that! I held back on telling him I'm a driver at that point just because I didn't want to make him feel stupid, and I was with my wife. She would have shut me up and told me to be nice.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Notice I said, might be able to. I think even 2K in 80 hours would be a stretch, that's $25 an hour in revenue which is Friday and Saturday money. Mon-Wed. you are lucky if you are grossing $15 an hour. I keep thinking they will run out of cannon fodder but they keep finding gullible fools to join, when will it end?


They were hiring them right out of prison for armed robbery 8 months ago.
They have Been recruiting some of their best customers to drive( that make sense ?)
Rental cars, signing up people without vehicles !
Sounds like Bottom to me !



Tiendesmendez said:


> I tell riders its great and it is. 799 rides under my belt. Hey thats a lot of rides. Enough for me to put my 2 cents that we earn hourly ( ha ha ). Hey this mic on ?? Anyways, only 2 riders with no back and forth. 797 we chatted up. I tell, if asked about driving Uber, that its fun. I met all walks on the daily/nightly Uber adventure. I let tell riders who have heard negative stories about Uber that if anyone drives Uber they better know what expenses come with it. I know as a rider myself that drivers throw shade on Uber. Not all drivers but enough to add to negative opinions of Uber. Its best as a secondary income. You get out what you put in. In my city a driver told me She earns $1,500.00/wk. She is a retiree and is a beast at driving 15 hours/day. But She has a retirement income. Think about all that gas. The tires She goes through. Brakes to. 750 a week probably nets. She talked about $500,000.00 -$1,000,000 mansions she has been to. Talked about different kinds of persons shes talked to. Dont talk about your grind.


Her & the maid can discuss million dollar homes( cant get a mansion for under10 mil. Nowadays)

1970' s prices.Just like Uber pay!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> I tell them the truth - Driving for Uber is more fun than being poked in the eye with a sharp pencil!


True story!! 



Tiendesmendez said:


> I tell riders its great and it is. 799 rides under my belt. Hey thats a lot of rides. Enough for me to put my 2 cents that we earn hourly ( ha ha ). Hey this mic on ?? Anyways, only 2 riders with no back and forth. 797 we chatted up. I tell, if asked about driving Uber, that its fun. I met all walks on the daily/nightly Uber adventure. I let tell riders who have heard negative stories about Uber that if anyone drives Uber they better know what expenses come with it. I know as a rider myself that drivers throw shade on Uber. Not all drivers but enough to add to negative opinions of Uber. Its best as a secondary income. You get out what you put in. In my city a driver told me She earns $1,500.00/wk. She is a retiree and is a beast at driving 15 hours/day. But She has a retirement income. Think about all that gas. The tires She goes through. Brakes to. 750 a week probably nets. She talked about $500,000.00 -$1,000,000 mansions she has been to. Talked about different kinds of persons shes talked to. Dont talk about your grind.


I'm happy to see other drivers who like Uber even though it's not perfect. I was beginning to think this forum was 99% angry drivers with only the top 1% who are still making great money due to their experience.


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

I usually reply with...

"I like it when it's profitable" 

Then I tell 'em about waiting for their asses for 2 hours while at airport, only to get a $3 ride. Some feel bad and tip.... while others, well, they are shit people.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> True story!!
> 
> I'm happy to see other drivers who like Uber even though it's not perfect. I was beginning to think this forum was 99% angry drivers with only the top 1% who are still making great money due to their experience.


With 6 destination filters a day
Experience no longer helps.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> With 6 destination filters a day
> Experience no longer helps.


I'm convinced it does. Have you seen some of the big numbers posted here??!! Those are not just dumb luck.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> One time I was on a ride as a pax. We were having a good talk about things to do in the area so I decided to tell him I was a driver also. Before I did, I asked him how long he's been driving for. He tells me about a year and without me ever mentioning money he says "I make good money".
> 
> Have no idea why he told me that! I held back on telling him I'm a driver at that point just because I didn't want to make him feel stupid, and I was with my wife. She would have shut me up and told me to be nice.


I wonder if they feel guilty about what they do and don't want the pax to judge them in some negative way so they have to trump it up.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

goneubering said:


> True story!!
> 
> I'm happy to see other drivers who like Uber even though it's not perfect. I was beginning to think this forum was 99% angry drivers with only the top 1% who are still making great money due to their experience.


Screw you uber shill!!!! Lol


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

goneubering said:


> I'm convinced it does. Have you seen some of the big numbers posted here??!! Those are not just dumb luck.


There are very few people on here who reliably post big numbers, only one or two I can think of and they put a lot more into this than I do. I used to make great money, still make decent money but that's only because I only drive when it's worth while driving. I have some weeks where I might only make $90 but I did that in 3 hours. The number of hours where I can make 25 to 30 gross has gone down dramatically so for people doing this full time it's getting to be a fools errand. I applaud your enthusiasm and there is no doubt that skill will earn you more than unskilled but in a crap market with no incentives and low mileage rate and manipulated surge, it will only get you so far.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> There are very few people on here who reliably post big numbers, only one or two I can think of and they put a lot more into this than I do. I used to make great money, still make decent money but that's only because I only drive when it's worth while driving. I have some weeks where I might only make $90 but I did that in 3 hours. The number of hours where I can make 25 to 30 gross has gone down dramatically so for people doing this full time it's getting to be a fools errand. I applaud your enthusiasm and there is no doubt that skill will earn you more than unskilled but in a crap market with no incentives and low mileage rate and manipulated surge, it will only get you so far.


Read the LA forum. Maybe our market is more lucrative but I chalk it up to experienced drivers who know what they're doing.



Kodyhead said:


> I think a lot of you guys are looking at this question the wrong way, it's not really a question about your pay or how much you make, it is a sign that the pax wants to talk
> 
> Be positive and you might get a $20 tip out of it


Good advice.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Read the LA forum. Maybe our market is more lucrative but I chalk it up to experienced drivers who know what they're doing.


No doubt your market is more lucrative although I would hesitate to use the word lucrative for anything related to Uber. I have seen folks in LA, SF and NYC post great numbers from time to time. In those markets it might be quite possible to post 2K for a week before expenses. The question is though, how many of them have a 1099 that shows 100K and what were their expenses and time investment to do so. There are many less than there were 2 years ago. Folks like to exaggerate on the internet and we all want to feel like we are doing good so people have a tendency to highlight the good and minimize the bad, there are very few who consistently post high dollars and I would not be surprised if there was the occasional photoshop involved.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> No doubt your market is more lucrative although I would hesitate to use the word lucrative for anything related to Uber. I have seen folks in LA, SF and NYC post great numbers from time to time. In those markets it might be quite possible to post 2K for a week before expenses. The question is though, how many of them have a 1099 that shows 100K and what were their expenses and time investment to do so. There are many less than there were 2 years ago. Folks like to exaggerate on the internet and we all want to feel like we are doing good so people have a tendency to highlight the good and minimize the bad, there are very few who consistently post high dollars and I would not be surprised if there was the occasional photoshop involved.


I agree there are fewer than two years ago.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm honest. Great for side cash, but I would never consider doing it full time and pity anybody that does.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

_I had a pax tell me that one driver said he makes $3500 a week. _

What the hell is wrong with drivers who say crap like that? I mean, even if it were true (lol), don't friggin tell the friggin pax.

Pax do seem to think we're making $$ hand over fist, probably thanks to idiot drivers like that one and thanks to those BS Uber commercials.

When they ask me about it, I try to be vague without sounding evasive. I don't want to poor-mouth & say the money is sh*t because no one wants to hear that, but I damn sure don't want to paint a misleading rosy picture either. So I just say stuff like, "Oh, it varies. Depends on what's going on around town." Etc. Blah blah blah. But if the pax insist on telling me how they hear the money is great, I will let them know that it really isn't, and that there are too many people driving for this to be a good reliable money making gig.

I had a woman pax yesterday who kept talking about she was going to start driving Uber on weekend nights. I half think she was saying it to antagonize her husband for some reason ... I could see him in the rear view mirror, clenching his jaw. Anyway, this lady was like, "I bet I can make more money in two nights than most people make all week!" She also mentioned that she was a clean freak about her car, lol. I decided not to disabuse her of her fantasies. I just said "Good luck! Make sure you buy rideshare insurance! Get some barf bags! Have fun!"


----------



## TIMB (Feb 22, 2016)

I tell them it supports my daughters cheerleading habit. Great conversation starting and usually ends in a tip of some sort.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Probably not in all markets. Some places, like Florida, I have know idea how/why sane people drive Uber for the 60 cents a mile or whatever it is there.


It's only 63c in East Bay.


NHDriver said:


> I get 90 cents.


In SF it's only 86.25c. Where is it 90c?



KellyC said:


> I don't want to poor-mouth & say the money is sh*t because no one wants to hear that,


Why would someone ask a question and not want an honest answer? Why ask? I have a hard time respecting a person like that and wouldn't want to bother answering if that's the case.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Strange Fruit said:


> Why would someone ask a question and not want an honest answer? Why ask? I have a hard time respecting a person like that and wouldn't want to bother answering if that's the case.


To me it is basic customer service, you should be on stage, if you sat down at a restaurant and asked SO HOW IS YOUR NIGHT GOING? Or HOW DO YOU LIKE WORKING HERE? the server started complaining about how theu dont make enough money and they hate the restaurant, do you really want to hear that?

What if you went to a car dealership to test drive a car and all the salesman does is complain that all he gets is mininum deal commissions, all the customers are cheap and he doesn't like everyone in management, do you really want to hear THAT?


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> To me it is basic customer service, you should be on stage, if you sat down at a restaurant and asked SO HOW IS YOUR NIGHT GOING? Or HOW DO YOU LIKE WORKING HERE? the server started complaining about how theu dont make enough money and they hate the restaurant, do you really want to hear that?
> 
> What if you went to a car dealership to test drive a car and all the salesman does is complain that all he gets is mininum deal commissions, all the customers are cheap and he doesn't like everyone in management, do you really want to hear THAT?


I wouldn't ask if I didn't want to know. What ahole would ask if they didn't want to know?

Did you ask the car salesman what he thought? Cuz that's what we're talking about. Someone _asking_ what you think.

Why are USians so into making monkeys be on stage for them. I drive a car for people. I'm not obligated to lie to make them feel better about themselves. I'm not even obligated to tell the truth if I don't want to. I usually just answer "it's fine". Boring small talk takes a lot of effort for the more thinky types of people, and I just don't feel motivated to make that effort. My city also requires some focus on the road. I dodge at least a few potential collisions every time I work. If during any one of those times I wasn't paying full attention, I may not have dodged them. And I sooooo don't want to crash. Ever.

Seriously tho, what kind of ahole goes around asking people questions that they don't want truthful answer to? "Hey, how you feel about this & that"
"Well, I think uh"
"Hey why you answering my question dammit. I don't want you telling me stuff"
"Then wtf did you ask. I didn't even _want _to talk about it, but you freakin asked me."


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Strange Fruit said:


> I wouldn't ask if I didn't want to know. What ahole would ask if they didn't want to know?
> 
> Did you ask the car salesman what he thought? Cuz that's what we're talking about. Someone _asking_ what you think.
> 
> ...


That's great because this is why people get into my car and when we talk it makes me stand out lol.

Again it is all about earning tips, i know you don't believe in it, but the does lead to huge tips mostly $20 bit have gotten higher, and its these tips that i focus on, i do quite well with tips percentage wise and most of my riders dont tip me


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

I simply start with a half jokingly, "I don't really want to ruin your day with a true answer to that question". And if there's a pause I may add 'There are ups and there are downs." From there, my answer varies depending on how they respond and how much they probe further. But my goal is always to educate them on how little the pay is. Any idiot driver that brags about pay (even if somehow they are actually telling the truth, but most of the time its some idiot that has no idea what his/her operating costs are), is doing themselves and every other driver out there a complete disservice, and should be shot without question.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I love it to bits. The pay is horrendous but the benefits of the job work for me so here I am.  actually to be honest I'm addicted  I should be in therapy  haha  no seriously


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> To me it is basic customer service, you should be on stage, if you sat down at a restaurant and asked SO HOW IS YOUR NIGHT GOING? Or HOW DO YOU LIKE WORKING HERE? the server started complaining about how theu dont make enough money and they hate the restaurant, do you really want to hear that?
> 
> What if you went to a car dealership to test drive a car and all the salesman does is complain that all he gets is mininum deal commissions, all the customers are cheap and he doesn't like everyone in management, do you really want to hear THAT?


You are totally right and those are perfect metaphors. No driver, after being asked how they like working for Uber, should launch into a diatribe about how little they earn or how shitty the company is - NO PAX WANTS TO HEAR THAT and it certainly won't procure tips, if that's what the driver is hoping. All it does is make the pax feel awkward and most likely will just make pax think twice about the driver's social skills and common sense.


----------



## Gwoae (Aug 12, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> I love it to bits. The pay is horrendous but the benefits of the job work for me so here I am.  actually to be honest I'm addicted  I should be in therapy  haha  no seriously


Haha yeah I hear that. I have a thread about being addicted. Although right now it sucks. Been 20 min since last ping and that was a no show.


----------



## Tiendesmendez (Aug 11, 2017)

goneubering said:


> True story!!
> 
> I'm happy to see other drivers who like Uber even though it's not perfect. I was beginning to think this forum was 99% angry drivers with only the top 1% who are still making great money due to their experience.


For real we are appreciated by riders. Hated by other drivers.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

I tell them I LOVE IT!


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm straight up with them. I tell them it's alright because I like to drive and that it's only a side gig to help pay my student loans. Throw in a little pity to get the tips to pay my loans, even though that's actually the only reason I drive, is for my loans.

When they ask "how much do you make on any night?" I just tell them it's decent. They don't need to know my personal finances.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

JTTwentySeven said:


> I'm straight up with them. I tell them it's alright because I like to drive and that it's only a side gig to help pay my student loans. Throw in a little pity to get the tips to pay my loans, even though that's actually the only reason I drive, is for my loans.
> 
> When they ask "how much do you make on any night?" I just tell them it's decent. They don't need to know my personal finances.


Again like a job interview if you take this honest truthful story and bend it a bit you should get 20-100 a week lol

I got a similar one in arsenal to get tips.

I like the work as i enjoy driving, meeting new people and typically enjoy helping tourists and makong their stay more pleasurable as i know the area very well. You won't get rich off of it but the flexibility and the freedom of working when you want and when you dont want to make up for it.

It's really been helping me pay off my credit card bills as i am going to school in the spring for nursing and its gonna be time consuming and won't have time to work as much, so hopefully by the end of this year it will be all paid off according to my plan, so (sarcastically) i can max those cards up again lol.

Like a job interview it shows someone who is goal oriented focused, and organized.

And of you are lucky $20 on your pocket or possibly another ride.

Almost all is true.... accept for going back to school lol


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

NHDriver said:


> when i started it was $1.20 but not any more.
> 
> So much for the background check huh?


Whats the worst is I was deactivated for failing my background check...only had traffic violation and 2 accidents that werent my fault. I talked to an uber driver last week with 4 felonies on his background...but he's able to drive and im not because some dumb cont hit me...****ed up...


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2017)

fwck the mods here


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

Good tactic

I bash lyft customer service and praise Uber longevity.


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

I love talking about it!

The more I talk with pax the higher my ratings go!


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

I meet interesting people.
Finding good pick up and drop off locations can be challenging but rewarding with cooperative passengers.
I wanted to experience a unique business model such as Uber.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Again like a job interview if you take this honest truthful story and bend it a bit you should get 20-100 a week lol
> 
> I got a similar one in arsenal to get tips.
> 
> ...


Long ass answer lol. You ride would be over before you got thought it!!! i like it tho.


----------



## HeavyTraffic (Apr 6, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> One time I was on a ride as a pax. We were having a good talk about things to do in the area so I decided to tell him I was a driver also. Before I did, I asked him how long he's been driving for. He tells me about a year and without me ever mentioning money he says "I make good money".
> 
> Have no idea why he told me that! I held back on telling him I'm a driver at that point just because I didn't want to make him feel stupid, and I was with my wife. She would have shut me up and told me to be nice.


He probably said he makes good money because after asking how long you've been driving, riders always follow up with "Do you like it?" or something along the lines of "Is it lucrative?"

It drives me nuts.

Those questions get annoying after the X hundredth time.

The info is available on our profiles but heaven forbid they actually pay attention to the app before we pick them up.


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

"Do you want a real answer about how Uber treats drivers like children or some bullshit about how great it is because it is supposedly flexible?"


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

NHDriver said:


> Long ass answer lol. You ride would be over before you got thought it!!! i like it tho.


I got a bunch lol i racially, age and financially profile my answers to people as they get in the car, i can knock that one out in under 1 min.

You have the same conversations and questions like a job interview for any job so put some thought into in and try to EARN tips


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I got a bunch lol i racially, age and financially profile my answers to people as they get in the car, i can knock that one out in under 1 min.
> 
> You have the same conversations and questions like a job interview for any job so put some thought into in and try to EARN tips


damn half my pax havent had a job in years. not sure the interview style would work, or they would have a damn job!!


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

How can anyone say "it's not worth it to do full time" if you've never driven 40-60hrs before? I think those who work 40 or more hrs are killing it.
They get bonuses, incentives, quests on both platforms, more fares, more tips and are probably cherry picked for better rides by UBER and LYFT.
Some of you may work 30hrs and think it's "close" to full time and don't think it's profitable. But I say put in another 15hrs and see how much more you'll make. I tell pax this; "if you work 10hr days at $20/hr. That's $200/day. Multiply by 7 days and there's at least $1400. It's all about how much time you have to put in. Some drivers make more, some make less." This way, I'm not lying to any pax and you can apply this logic to most jobs in America.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> How can anyone say "it's not worth it to do full time" if you've never driven 40-60hrs before? I think those who work 40 or more hrs are killing it.
> They get bonuses, incentives, quests on both platforms, more fares, more tips and are probably cherry picked for better rides by UBER and LYFT.
> Some of you may work 30hrs and think it's "close" to full time and don't think it's profitable. But I say put in another 15hrs and see how much more you'll make. I tell pax this; "if you work 10hr days at $20/hr. That's $200/day. Multiply by 7 days and there's at least $1400. It's all about how much time you have to put in. Some drivers make more, some make less." This way, I'm not lying to any pax and you can apply this logic to most jobs in America.


Your thought process is flawed. Money = working the right hours, not a lot of hours. FYI, when I was between jobs after getting laid off, I drove 60-70 hours a week. at 60-70 hours a week doing 100+ trips per week. I made an avg of $10-$12/hr. Now that I am back in the corporate saddle again I am part time. I work Thur-Sat nights and maybe another one during the week 20-25 hours per week doing 40 - 50 rides.. I avg $15 -$18/hr. It's not about a lot of hours, it's about the right hours in the right market. Not every market yields big numbers.


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I kind of treat them like a job interview question like tell me a little about yourself, and then hit them with a story, with some tweaks depending on who I am talking too. To me this is just an opportunity to get a tip and a signal from the pax that they like to talk during rides lol


I can't stand those passengers that come in and start acting like the journey is a god damn job interview. "So what else do you do?" "What did you do before this?" "Do you like driving for Uber?" "Have you ever had rowdy passengers? If so, how did you deal with them?" "Give me an example of when you experienced a difficult situation and what leadership skills you utilized to resolve the issue". Ok the last one never happened but might as well. Anyway, all these questions for a $4 minimum fare. No thanks.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> I think a lot of you guys are looking at this question the wrong way, it's not really a question about your pay or how much you make, it is a sign that the pax wants to talk
> 
> Be positive and you might get a $20 tip out of it


I am positive that very few college kids will tip $20 on a 2 mile trip.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

WaveRunner1 said:


> I can't stand those passengers that come in and start acting like the journey is a god damn job interview. "So what else do you do?" "What did you do before this?" "Do you like driving for Uber?" "Have you ever had rowdy passengers? If so, how did you deal with them?" "Give me an example of when you experienced a difficult situation and what leadership skills you utilized to resolve the issue". Ok the last one never happened but might as well. Anyway, all these questions for a $4 minimum fare. No thanks.


Ya I love the ones, "you got any good stories?" and it's usually females that ask that one. I just laugh and say, "ya omg I got a few, but we don't have enough time. If I get you again on a longer ride remind me and I can sure tell you a few."


----------



## mcj (Jul 17, 2017)

NHDriver said:


> Your thought process is flawed. Money = working the right hours, not a lot of hours. FYI, when I was between jobs after getting laid off, I drove 60-70 hours a week. at 60-70 hours a week doing 100+ trips per week. I made an avg of $10-$12/hr. Now that I am back in the corporate saddle again I am part time. I work Thur-Sat nights and maybe another one during the week 20-25 hours per week doing 40 - 50 rides.. I avg $15 -$18/hr. It's not about a lot of hours, it's about the right hours and the right market demand.


This is how I do it and what I tell pax. Its very part time and I like spending money for gas in my yacht.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

mcj said:


> This is how I do it and what I tell pax. Its very part time and I like spending money for gas in my yacht.


Here is my boat, fyi anything over 25' is considered a yacht.














37'


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

NHDriver said:


> Ok I am interested in hearing your replies, for real. I am sure you get asked constantly, "So how do you like driving for U/L?" For some unknown reason, pax think we are killing it and rolling in the dough. I had a pax tell me that one driver said he makes $3500 a week.
> 
> Who is the knucklehead lying to pax about how much we make?


That "knucklehead" is working for the referral bonuses, getting new people on board.

Less wear and tear on their car, all it takes is a silver tongue. When Uber goes under, the experience they have with Uber will enable them to have a seamless transition into pimpery.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> That "knucklehead" is working for the referral bonuses, getting new people on board.
> 
> Less wear and tear on their car, all it takes is a silver tongue. When Uber goes under, the experience they have with Uber will enable them to have a seamless transition into pimpery.


so you are saying he is the smart one


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> I am positive that very few college kids will tip $20 on a 2 mile trip.


I agree it's rare, half the times I don't try, but my ideal strategy is to find out if they work in some kind of service industry which involves tips and find common ground and talk about all the dbags that dont tip, and hopefully that seed planted they will grow.

All of these are like free scratch off tickets btw, most of them are losers but again 1-5 tips can make your day


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

NHDriver said:


> so you are saying he is the smart one


Absolutely, he learning life skills.

If he's really smart, he already has fur seat covers for his pimped out Cadillac he uses to Uber, so he doesn't have to change cars when Uber implodes


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

I tell them the truth. It’s paying the bills now and I like the freedom it provides, but this is only temporary until I can get my counseling licenses.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Tell them the truth...

After expenses and what the IRS lets me write off, I earn about 20 cents a mile plus tips.


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

Used to lie, now I tell them the truth, I don't like driving for Uber, I've been driving for too long, and it pays the bills. They get quiet quick.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> To me it is basic customer service, you should be on stage, if you sat down at a restaurant and asked SO HOW IS YOUR NIGHT GOING? Or HOW DO YOU LIKE WORKING HERE? the server started complaining about how theu dont make enough money and they hate the restaurant, do you really want to hear that?
> 
> What if you went to a car dealership to test drive a car and all the salesman does is complain that all he gets is mininum deal commissions, all the customers are cheap and he doesn't like everyone in management, do you really want to hear THAT?





Strange Fruit said:


> I wouldn't ask if I didn't want to know. What ahole would ask if they didn't want to know?
> 
> Did you ask the car salesman what he thought? Cuz that's what we're talking about. Someone _asking_ what you think.
> ...
> ...


I'm with Strange Fruit on this. I don't talk about Uber unless asked. If asked, I tell the truth. I suppose there are some people who are just making conversation and don't want a real answer. If you don't want an honest answer then don't ask; pick another subject for your small talk. But there are also some who are seriously considering driving and genuinely appreciate the truth. I also happen to be in a market where 90% of my riders are college students so BSing them to angle for tips doesn't really work.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> How can anyone say "it's not worth it to do full time" if you've never driven 40-60hrs before? I think those who work 40 or more hrs are killing it.
> They get bonuses, incentives, quests on both platforms, more fares, more tips and are probably cherry picked for better rides by UBER and LYFT.
> Some of you may work 30hrs and think it's "close" to full time and don't think it's profitable. But I say put in another 15hrs and see how much more you'll make. I tell pax this; "if you work 10hr days at $20/hr. That's $200/day. Multiply by 7 days and there's at least $1400. It's all about how much time you have to put in. Some drivers make more, some make less." This way, I'm not lying to any pax and you can apply this logic to most jobs in America.


The last 70 hour week I worked netted me ~$1000... before expenses. No quest in my market. The only bonus was some hourly guarantees where I made more during the hour than the fares.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Probably not in all markets. Some places, like Florida, I have know idea how/why sane people drive Uber for the 60 cents a mile or whatever it is there.


It's .60 in my town as well and deducting expenses (considered to be fair by the IRS at .54) so .06 per mile is how I explain it to them. I've been getting more tips since I've been explaining the reality to them. Most are gobsmacked, they think we're earning $1,500 per week!



tohunt4me said:


> Crack Addicted Uber Driver robs string of gas stations . . .
> I posted it here at the time.
> He looks like Spok.
> I mean come on !
> ...


This is HILARIOUS!!! It just shows the lengths someone will go through to get out of driving for UBER!



IMMA DRIVER said:


> How can anyone say "it's not worth it to do full time" if you've never driven 40-60hrs before? I think those who work 40 or more hrs are killing it.
> They get bonuses, incentives, quests on both platforms, more fares, more tips and are probably cherry picked for better rides by UBER and LYFT.
> Some of you may work 30hrs and think it's "close" to full time and don't think it's profitable. But I say put in another 15hrs and see how much more you'll make. I tell pax this; "if you work 10hr days at $20/hr. That's $200/day. Multiply by 7 days and there's at least $1400. It's all about how much time you have to put in. Some drivers make more, some make less." This way, I'm not lying to any pax and you can apply this logic to most jobs in America.


"Some make more, many if not most make much less" no matter what you do. Not all cities get bonuses and incentives, so your lying to customers perpetuates the myth of $1,500 per week.



Trafficat said:


> The last 70 hour week I worked netted me ~$1000... before expenses. No quest in my market. The only bonus was some hourly guarantees where I made more during the hour than the fares.


How many miles did you drive the entire week, including your traveling TO the passengers as well as deadhead miles from long trips?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

melusine3 said:


> How many miles did you drive the entire week, including your traveling TO the passengers as well as deadhead miles from long trips?


I rolled about 1300 miles.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> I tell them I like it, it doesn't pay well, but it is kind of interesting. When they ask about money I don't complain but I don't lie. I say it doesn't pay that well but it's something to do. Try to maintain being positive but no idea why uber drivers would lie about what they make.


I don't know they actually lie, they're just woefully under-educated about financial matters. They think their cars run on unicorn farts and the miles driving to pick passengers up don't matter at all. Most wise up eventually.



Cableguynoe said:


> One time I was on a ride as a pax. We were having a good talk about things to do in the area so I decided to tell him I was a driver also. Before I did, I asked him how long he's been driving for. He tells me about a year and without me ever mentioning money he says "I make good money".
> 
> Have no idea why he told me that! I held back on telling him I'm a driver at that point just because I didn't want to make him feel stupid, and I was with my wife. She would have shut me up and told me to be nice.


He had figured out the only way to make money was to refer people to drive for Uber, so the lie was to sucker you into becoming a Highly Paid Driver Make Up To $1,500 Per Week!


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

melusine3 said:


> Most wise up eventually.


Ride sharing hasn't been around that long, and Uber doesn't mention in its ads much about the miles people drive to chase a trip, or the miles back after they are dropped off.

The big question I think people need to ask is why do they think cabs cost what they do.


----------



## wst1459 (Sep 5, 2017)

NHDriver said:


> Ok I am interested in hearing your replies, for real. I am sure you get asked constantly, "So how do you like driving for U/L?" For some unknown reason, pax think we are killing it and rolling in the dough. I had a pax tell me that one driver said he makes $3500 a week. My reply was, not in this market he doesn't maybe $3500/mo. She looked confused with that answer.
> 
> My reply is typically the same every time. I reply back "It's a pretty good part time gig. Can't really make a living doing this. It works out to be about $10-$12/hr when it's all said and done. But I meet some great people, get out of the house and make a little extra to help with my kids college education (plug for a tip)"
> 
> ...


I tell them I like it when it pays well, but I dont like driving the drunk, rude, obnoxious entitled undergrads and frats at this Ivy League school.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Ride sharing hasn't been around that long, and Uber doesn't mention in its ads much about the miles people drive to chase a trip, or the miles back after they are dropped off.
> 
> The big question I think people need to ask is why do they think cabs cost what they do.


They don't want to ask because they wouldn't like the answer and lose their delusion that cheap trips are profitable...



Trafficat said:


> I rolled about 1300 miles.


So, a total of $700 expenses, wear and tear, gas and etc. off of the $1000 leaves you with $300 leaving you with $4.29 per hour of work.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

I tell all of them the simple truth: best job option for me at the moment. Sometimes I elaborate.... I am sure that it is those stories that get me comments like "great conversationalist" and "not professional".

You can't please everyone....


----------



## littlemissmaya (Aug 26, 2017)

i say i like it - so far - and i have only been doing this 4-5 weeks. it HELPS pay for my tax bill and other debts and keeps me busy in the 4-5 hours i drive after my full-time job and on weekends.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Crack Addicted Uber Driver robs string of gas stations . . .
> I posted it here at the time.
> He looks like Spok.
> I mean come on !
> ...


So much for thorough background check.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> With 6 destination filters a day
> Experience no longer helps.


Please elaborate. I would think the DF's help full timers because it puts constraints on part timers. For example I set the DF to my workplace with an arrival time of somewhere between 7:30 and 8:00. This way Uber doesn't bother throwing Milwaukee or Chicago requests at me in the morning because I won't get to work on time. When the DF flips from blue to yellow I am really constrained and I can't even see myself on the pax app...no longer "available" for most trip requests.

Unless you mean that DF's are a positive thing for drivers, which means there are more drivers eating from the same rice bowl? Or maybe somehow DF helps drivers navigate? Do you mean skill at finding honey holes?


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm with "The Simple Driver" on this one. ( If you haven't seen his YouTube videos, they're amazing).

What's important is keeping things positive. Stress how wonderful your customers are - the customer will take this as you're telling him how wonderful HE is.

Happy customers tip better.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I tell them the truth. I tell them I really enjoy driving, especially manual transmission cars, and I like meeting interesting people from all over the world. If I didn't enjoy it I wouldn't do it because the pay's not that great in my market except for a couple/few peak times per week. But it's nice for its flexibility as a fun way to earn a few extra dollars on top of my day job. (Yes it's a "breadwinner" day job but I don't want to offend anyone.)

If they dig deeper or sound like they're really curious I tell them I don't understand FT drivers in my area, because they'd have to drive like 70 hours per week to make $30k a year. At that point the flexibility is gone because they are driving so much, so why not just get a FT job and drive peak hours on the side? (OK I don't tell them all that but I'm embellishing a little for the forum). I do tell them that a lot of drivers don't seem to have any idea what their true costs are, like depreciation and repairs.

As some have suggested the best response is not to go into too much detail but to keep it positive and say "I enjoy it because it's a fun way to make a few dollars on top of my day job and meet interesting people at the same time." And then move on to another topic.

One time a pax asked me how the pay was and I said "not that great". He then argued with me because he has a friend who drives bar time and pulls in $50 in two hours. Apparently I was supposed to be impressed by this. Well I'm not because #1 I make almost six figures at my day job and #2 you only hit $25/hr (GROSS) a few hours per week in Madison, WI if you are lucky. Pretty sure the guy down rated me for disagreeing with him.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> I tell them the truth. I tell them I really enjoy driving, especially manual transmission cars, and I like meeting interesting people from all over the world. If I didn't enjoy it I wouldn't do it because the pay's not that great in my market except for a couple/few peak times per week. But it's nice for its flexibility as a fun way to earn a few extra dollars on top of my day job. (Yes it's a "breadwinner" day job but I don't want to offend anyone.)
> 
> If they dig deeper or sound like they're really curious I tell them I don't understand FT drivers in my area, because they'd have to drive like 70 hours per week to make $30k a year. At that point the flexibility is gone because they are driving so much, so why not just get a FT job and drive peak hours on the side? (OK I don't tell them all that but I'm embellishing a little for the forum). I do tell them that a lot of drivers don't seem to have any idea what their true costs are, like depreciation and repairs.
> 
> ...


The only time I am negative is when i find out they are a driver also, then I release the hounds lol


----------



## Gorman (Aug 3, 2017)

melusine3 said:


> They don't want to ask because they wouldn't like the answer and lose their delusion that cheap trips are profitable...
> 
> So, a total of $700 expenses, wear and tear, gas and etc. off of the $1000 leaves you with $300 leaving you with $4.29 per hour of work.


Wow! $700 in expenses to earn $1,000. What are you doing? Are you paying $5 gal for gas and only getting 5 mile a gal?


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Again like a job interview if you take this honest truthful story and bend it a bit you should get 20-100 a week lol
> 
> It's really been helping me pay off my credit card bills as i am going to school in the spring for nursing and its gonna be time consuming and won't have time to work as much, so hopefully by the end of this year it will be all paid off according to my plan, so (sarcastically) i can max those cards up again lol.


Did you get this idea from a stripper? Seems every one of them I have talked to tell me about the same thing.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

melusine3 said:


> So, a total of $700 expenses, wear and tear, gas and etc. off of the $1000 leaves you with $300 leaving you with $4.29 per hour of work.


$1000 - 1300*$0.54 = $298 IRS profit, that is true.

However, my car does not truly cost $0.54 to operate...

I estimate my true costs to operate are 20 to 30 cents per mile. Gas+Tires+Oil Changes = $0.14/mi in my car, and if I put away 6 cents out of every mile for a new car I can probably buy a new used car when mine dies. Additional expenses are primarily unexpected maintenance, candies, insurance/registration etc.

$1000-1300*$0.30 = $610. $610/70hr= $8.71 /hr. Minimum wage in my state is $8.25. Realistically I made better than minimum wage.

$1000-1300*$0.20 = $740. $740/70hr = $10.57 /hr . This is probably the high end of what I made per hour.


----------



## Aliiibeey (Sep 11, 2017)

Strange Fruit said:


> It's only 63c in East Bay.
> 
> In SF it's only 86.25c. Where is it 90c?
> 
> Why would someone ask a question and not want an honest answer? Why ask? I have a hard time respecting a person like that and wouldn't want to bother answering if that's the case.


I feel like people don't honestly want to hear a real answer! They just want to hear that it's going well or whatever. If I told them what's really happening I think it'd put them off.

I honestly really like driving for uber but atm I'm at risk of losing the job, and I have no way to know what I'm doing wrong, which is unfair and scary.

I also like the rating system (somewhat) as it helps 
BUT I wish that passengers and drivers had to make really specific comments on what went wrong or less than perfect during the trip, so that feedback was helpful and fair for drivers and passengers.



TNCMinWage said:


> I simply start with a half jokingly, "I don't really want to ruin your day with a true answer to that question". And if there's a pause I may add 'There are ups and there are downs." From there, my answer varies depending on how they respond and how much they probe further. But my goal is always to educate them on how little the pay is. Any idiot driver that brags about pay (even if somehow they are actually telling the truth, but most of the time its some idiot that has no idea what his/her operating costs are), is doing themselves and every other driver out there a complete disservice, and should be shot without question.


Some passenger told me that a male driver told her he made half a million in half a year.... needless to say that is beyond impossible. You won't make half a million driving for uber in even 2 years no matter how much you work. 
I told her no way, that's impossible but she didn't seem convinced by me.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> The only time I am negative is when i find out they are a driver also, then I release the hounds lol


I've chosen to be friendly to other drivers. They're just trying to make money like I am. I can understand why FT-ers would be mad at me, because I'm willing to drive mostly for fun when I have plenty of other opportunities. I really don't understand FT-ers though. Really? You REALLY can't get out of bed and work at, say Home Depot or Wal-Mart? It's not that difficult having a boss when you have a job with almost no responsibilities besides doing what you're told.


----------



## Archie Pelago (Aug 8, 2017)

If getting it off your chest is what's most important to you, then by all means tell the truth.

But if you want a chance of getting a tip, then be positive. No one likes a whiner.


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

Aliiibeey said:


> I feel like people don't honestly want to hear a real answer! They just want to hear that it's going well or whatever. If I told them what's really happening I think it'd put them off.
> 
> I honestly really like driving for uber but atm I'm at risk of losing the job, and I have no way to know what I'm doing wrong, which is unfair and scary.
> 
> ...


And I'm guessing that male driver is 4 feet, 5 inches tall, with a very short stick shift...


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Aliiibeey said:


> Some passenger told me that a male driver told her he made half a million in half a year.... needless to say that is beyond impossible. You won't make half a million driving for uber in even 2 years no matter how much you work.
> I told her no way, that's impossible but she didn't seem convinced by me.


$500k divided by 26 weeks is about $19k a week so of he was earning $1.50 a mile in his market would be about 12000 miles a day. So as long as you drive about 1000 miles an hour...... for about a 12 hour shift

To be fair I am not factoring in all the tips and badges, sounds doable lol


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> $500k divided by 26 weeks is about $19k a week so of he was earning $1.50 a mile in his market would be about 12000 miles a day. So as long as you drive about 1000 miles an hour...... for about a 12 hour shift
> 
> To be fair I am not factoring in all the tips and badges, sounds doable lol


Your gonna wanna use 52 weeks in that math...


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

TNCMinWage said:


> Your gonna wanna use 52 weeks in that math...


I thought it was in a half year, but if it's the whole year, it could be done, but will need a lot of badges and a really fast car


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I thought it was in a half year, but if it's the whole year, it could be done, but will need a lot of badges and a really fast car


Oh my god you're right!!! I misread that sorry, that's even more ludicrous than 500k in one year!!!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

TNCMinWage said:


> Oh my god you're right!!! I misread that sorry, that's even more ludicrous than 500k in one year!!!


You just aren't hungry and want it enough you lazy bum


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

melusine3 said:


> He had figured out the only way to make money was to refer people to drive for Uber, so the lie was to sucker you into becoming a Highly Paid Driver Make Up To $1,500 Per Week!


I think you're right


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Retired Senior said:


> I tell all of them the simple truth: best job option for me at the moment. Sometimes I elaborate.... I am sure that it is those stories that get me comments like "great conversationalist" and "not professional".
> 
> You can't please everyone....


That "Not Professional" rating may have more to do with cancelling rides.

I recently cancelled a Lyft that was 5 miles away after driving a mile and recognizing the passenger as a controlling back seat driver who is always minimum fare and NEVER TIPS. I just couldn't do it... So, I accepted a ride and then cancelled and they'll consider that unprofessional because it makes Lyft look bad, all the while Lyft doesn't care that I'm making any profit whatsoever. F them.



littlemissmaya said:


> i say i like it - so far - and i have only been doing this 4-5 weeks. it HELPS pay for my tax bill and other debts and keeps me busy in the 4-5 hours i drive after my full-time job and on weekends.


Do the numbers, it's far more than the cost of gasoline which might not be that much for you unless you are also factoring in the drive-to the pax as well. The .54 per mile the government considers fair for regular business driving (less lethal to you car because it's typically not short runs, start/stop/drive over speed bumps rough) is NOT A GIFT. They believe it is fair. So you are causing extreme wear and tear increasing deterioration of your auto for every dollar you make. Get a part-time job at Starbucks, you'll make far more and save your car/asset.



Gorman said:


> Wow! $700 in expenses to earn $1,000. What are you doing? Are you paying $5 gal for gas and only getting 5 mile a gal?


That wasn't me, it was someone else. So tired of trying to educate drivers who don't understand economics (i.e. your driving TO destinations are not paid for by Uber/Lyft, it is all on you) and that wear and tear and deterioration are pretty extreme. Consider extended warranty companies refusing to cover repairs on cars used for rideshare because the damage to vehicles is on par with taxis. The .54 cents per mile expenses allowed by the IRS is not a gift - it is much more than just paying for gas! Listen to this:


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Most pax don't want a true answer. Like when you go to the bank, teller asks "hows your day" but they are just being friendly.

Experienced pax will try to ask you the standard 5-6 questions BEFORE you ask them the standard 5-6 questions, lol.

Anyway, my response is "I like people, and I like driving, but the money could be better. Two out of three ain't bad I suppose."

When they ask if the money is good I say "depends on where you're coming from in life. If you made minimum wage before, then this job is awesome!" and leave it at that.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> $1000 - 1300*$0.54 = $298 IRS profit, that is true.
> 
> However, my car does not truly cost $0.54 to operate...
> 
> ...


I don't know about your insurance situation, but mine is $110 per month more than my previously cheap (but great coverage) through Costco. I have had a brake job $250; 3 flat tires, one new tire required; oil changes monthly started at $90 per but I found a guy who will do them for $40 but they always drip oil on the engine and it stinks for a week or more; car washing, etc. It's far more than just gas, tires and oil changes.

Plus, there's this: 
https://www.carbuyingtips.com/articles/blog/uber-drivers-voided-extended-warranty-and-insurance.htm


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

melusine3 said:


> I don't know about your insurance situation, but mine is $110 per month more than my previously cheap (but great coverage) through Costco. I have had a brake job $250; 3 flat tires, one new tire required; oil changes monthly started at $90 per but I found a guy who will do them for $40 but they always drip oil on the engine and it stinks for a week or more; car washing, etc. It's far more than just gas, tires and oil changes.
> 
> Plus, there's this:
> https://www.carbuyingtips.com/articles/blog/uber-drivers-voided-extended-warranty-and-insurance.htm


Yeah I've got a rideshare insurance, it's pretty cheap in my state... I pay about $800 a year total for car insurance including the rideshare add-on. It is bare bones minimum liability but I have almost no assets. I've got no collision insurance but my car isn't worth much ($2000 KBB). I've got some Obamacare so *maybe* I'm covered if I get hurt. I've got a pile of cash on hand already large enough to buy a passable replacement car if the car gets destroyed tomorrow, assuming I can walk away from the situation in good medical health and I don't have to declare bankruptcy.

My tire shop where I buy my tires fixed my last flat tire for free, the tires have a warranty for I forget, 45K or 60K miles, and also my tire shop does my oil changes for $30 each. I've had to replace car batteries and part of the exhaust system. Doing the labor myself and buying a cheap chinese knock-off intake valve on e-bay kept the costs down and passed smog.

I wash my own car. I buy baking soda, vinegar, rubbing alcohol, and cornstarch to clean it, and use a water hose.


----------



## JadeSti (Aug 19, 2016)

I reply only job I can get, since I killed a guy in self defense, waiting to get my record sealed. That shuts them the **** up


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Most pax don't want a true answer. Like when you go to the bank, teller asks "hows your day" but they are just being friendly.
> 
> Experienced pax will try to ask you the standard 5-6 questions BEFORE you ask them the standard 5-6 questions, lol.
> 
> ...


"If you made minimum wage before, then this job is awesome!"

Lol, I've used that one before as well...!


----------



## ubergirl182 (Jun 14, 2017)

I am asked alot of I just drive which I laugh at say no i couldn't afford to do that. I drive for the car payment and it makes it.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

This is a customer service job... so I lie and say I like it. "Oh I like it. I meet a lot of interesting people."

It's better than saying "Well I quit on a regular basis and now find all humans to be disgusting pigs. I would literally like to spray you with Lysol right now."


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

I had a lady tell me her brother makes $1200 a week. I said he must drive a lot. She said not really like 40 hours a week. I said that's cool. I only work less than 20 hours a week during the day and only make like $300. She seemed so surprised. I think it is more likely her brother is not telling the truth. But I just agreed with her and moved on.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

I tellem. "I luvva luvva luvva luvva it!" They could be an Ubey plant! LMAO!


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

SOMETIMES I TELL THEM: Today I got up at 4AM, got out at 6AM, drove til 9AM, making $35. I then baby sat my Mom for 8 hours (91 yrs old with dementia) and Ubered for 1 more hour before going home. Made $10. I used the money to buy food and vodka. Kept $20 for tomorrow's gas.

I think I'll be having cataract surgery soon. That may allow me to drive longer hours after dark. Then again, I am scared to have anyone mess with my eyes... even tho they are not working like they used to. Sigh, these days, what is!


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> How can anyone say "it's not worth it to do full time" if you've never driven 40-60hrs before? I think those who work 40 or more hrs are killing it.
> They get bonuses, incentives, quests on both platforms, more fares, more tips and are probably cherry picked for better rides by UBER and LYFT.
> Some of you may work 30hrs and think it's "close" to full time and don't think it's profitable. But I say put in another 15hrs and see how much more you'll make. I tell pax this; "if you work 10hr days at $20/hr. That's $200/day. Multiply by 7 days and there's at least $1400. It's all about how much time you have to put in. Some drivers make more, some make less." This way, I'm not lying to any pax and you can apply this logic to most jobs in America.


Whatever. In most places, the more you drive, the less you make as your hourly tanks during slow times. The logic is inverse to most jobs in America. Stop jazzing up your pax and ruining it for the rest of the drivers, even if its better in your area cause you aren't doing anyone else any favors...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NHDriver said:


> Ok I am interested in hearing your replies, for real. I am sure you get asked constantly, "So how do you like driving for U/L?" For some unknown reason, pax think we are killing it and rolling in the dough. I had a pax tell me that one driver said he makes $3500 a week. My reply was, not in this market he doesn't maybe $3500/mo. She looked confused with that answer.
> 
> My reply is typically the same every time. I reply back "It's a pretty good part time gig. Can't really make a living doing this. It works out to be about $10-$12/hr when it's all said and done. But I meet some great people, get out of the house and make a little extra to help with my kids college education (plug for a tip)"
> 
> ...


Happy little 5's for EVERYONE !


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

NHDriver said:


> Ok I am interested in hearing your replies, for real. I am sure you get asked constantly, "So how do you like driving for U/L?" For some unknown reason, pax think we are killing it and rolling in the dough. I had a pax tell me that one driver said he makes $3500 a week. My reply was, not in this market he doesn't maybe $3500/mo. She looked confused with that answer.
> 
> My reply is typically the same every time. I reply back "It's a pretty good part time gig. Can't really make a living doing this. It works out to be about $10-$12/hr when it's all said and done. But I meet some great people, get out of the house and make a little extra to help with my kids college education (plug for a tip)"
> 
> ...


I tell the truth. "I hate both, make less than minimum-wage, and sleep in my vehicle where you're sitting. And how's your Friday going," I quip.


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

That I like it in general but that like all jobs there are parts that I don't like so much. Then if they want more I tell them what I do like about driving for Uber.


----------



## Brett090 (Jun 5, 2017)

I disclose that every question is an additional 50 cents and that if they wanna know how great uber is they can just sign up and see for themselves


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

NHDriver said:


> Ok I am interested in hearing your replies, for real. I am sure you get asked constantly, "So how do you like driving for U/L?" For some unknown reason, pax think we are killing it and rolling in the dough. I had a pax tell me that one driver said he makes $3500 a week. My reply was, not in this market he doesn't maybe $3500/mo. She looked confused with that answer.
> 
> My reply is typically the same every time. I reply back "It's a pretty good part time gig. Can't really make a living doing this. It works out to be about $10-$12/hr when it's all said and done. But I meet some great people, get out of the house and make a little extra to help with my kids college education (plug for a tip)"
> 
> ...


"It's like every other job.It has its pros and cons."


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

_It's a great "Pay-Day-Loan" against the value of my quickly depreciating automobile. _



tohunt4me said:


> Crack Addicted Uber Driver robs string of gas stations . . .
> I posted it here at the time.
> He looks like Spok.
> I mean come on !
> ...


Man gotta cover them _Dead Miles _(cruising 'locations') somehow...don't be so judge_mental_....


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

melusine3 said:


> This should be required reading for anyone who is thinking of driving for Uber/Lyft
> 
> *
> Do you text each rider for their destination? I might do that.*
> ...


I wouldn't...that's a a quick road to deactivation. Especially when in text form...


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Aliiibeey said:


> I feel like people don't honestly want to hear a real answer! They just want to hear that it's going well or whatever. If I told them what's really happening I think it'd put them off.
> 
> I honestly really like driving for uber but atm I'm at risk of losing the job, and I have no way to know what I'm doing wrong, which is unfair and scary.
> 
> ...


I simply tell them both companies allow us .60 cents per mile and operating expenses are .54, so we would clear .06 cents per mile if we didn't have to eat the expense of driving TO locations. Your city may pay more per mile and your state may charge less than the California rate for gas/taxes (for those of you who accuse me of driving a gas-guzzler). At any rate, it is an eye-opener for them, even if your city rates higher per mile pay, because they only see the price Lyft/Uber charges them and it isn't insignificant.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

NHDriver said:


> Ok I am interested in hearing your replies, for real. I am sure you get asked constantly, "So how do you like driving for U/L?" For some unknown reason, pax think we are killing it and rolling in the dough. I had a pax tell me that one driver said he makes $3500 a week. My reply was, not in this market he doesn't maybe $3500/mo. She looked confused with that answer.
> 
> My reply is typically the same every time. I reply back "It's a pretty good part time gig. Can't really make a living doing this. It works out to be about $10-$12/hr when it's all said and done. But I meet some great people, get out of the house and make a little extra to help with my kids college education (plug for a tip)"
> 
> ...


I am totally honest. I tell them Lyft and Uber are pretty much the same to me (which do you like better?) and that I love doing this, because I love driving, and love talking to interesting people. I also tell them, it's a horrible grind to do full time, and hard on your body (Knees, ankles, hips, kidneys, bladder, etc) being in the car for so long. I also tell them it's a good way to make extra money, but not a great living, and that there's a learning curve before you get the hang of doing it smartly.

And, if they ask about the money (how much can you make on a given friday?) I tell them it varies, and that the nonsense they tell you in the ads isn't typical.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Retired Senior said:


> I think I'll be having cataract surgery soon. That may allow me to drive longer hours after dark. Then again, I am scared to have anyone mess with my eyes... even tho they are not working like they used to. Sigh, these days, what is!


I had the same worries when I had my cataract surgery seven years ago. But I had a really good ophthalmologist who did the surgery, and it was worth it. They usually wait a few weeks for the second eye if you're having them both done. I've had a very slight prescription change in the last year or two due to astigmatism, but I can still pass the licensing test without corrective lenses. Good luck !


----------



## gjenn1966 (Apr 23, 2017)

NHDriver said:


> Ok I am interested in hearing your replies, for real. I am sure you get asked constantly, "So how do you like driving for U/L?" For some unknown reason, pax think we are killing it and rolling in the dough. I had a pax tell me that one driver said he makes $3500 a week. My reply was, not in this market he doesn't maybe $3500/mo. She looked confused with that answer.
> 
> My reply is typically the same every time. I reply back "It's a pretty good part time gig. Can't really make a living doing this. It works out to be about $10-$12/hr when it's all said and done. But I meet some great people, get out of the house and make a little extra to help with my kids college education (plug for a tip)"
> 
> ...


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

goneubering said:


> What a great guy!!!! You blather on about the "common courtesy" you expect from riders but then admit you try to steal every one of Uber's riders. Real classy. #fakeaccount


How is he trying to "steal" anything?

He's COMPETING with Uber for riders, that's part of business. It isn't like he's an employee of the Uber outfit, and owes loyalty to them.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

I reply, it is side cash from my main gig. My student loans are done and my car is almost paid off so I am already at the end of the proverbial tunnel. And when they ask me whether they should sign up to drive, I tell them " only as a part time gig or if you are truly desperate " which many of these pax are.


----------



## Nasshan79 (Aug 17, 2017)

I tell them it's good side gig. I do it to pay off my credit cards. I also joke that my wife and two kids take all my money from my full time job so I have to do something.


----------



## Plato (Sep 25, 2017)

I gotta be honest, tjat 25 percent is a little much.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Here's what he said. Quote.
> 
> Fool me once..... Why would you trust anything Uber sent or advised you to do after so many blatantly lies? Instead of spreading positivity about Uber thousands of riders got the negative & *I try to steal EVERYONE off books for future rides. *It's not like it matters Ponzi scams don't care about profits or retaining experienced drivers, it's use em up, destroy their car, hire the next mope...


"Steal" is just an idiom, here. Its economic competition not "theft", where the poster just touts the advantage of contacting him directly.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Lie..lie lie tell them most trips are 30 plus miles and u make a couple grand a,week with free health care. These line.pool ass holes . Dont really want truth.. they just want cheap ride 90% of the time ..if we doubled r prices and cabs were half..they would switch back to cabs. They hate cabs as they hate 2 pay


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> "Steal" is just an idiom, here. Its economic competition not "theft", where the poster just touts the advantage of contacting him directly.


The fake "new" poster bragged about how he was stealing Uber customers and now you're calling him a liar. Thanks for your idiom support!!!! lol


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I had the same worries when I had my cataract surgery seven years ago. But I had a really good ophthalmologist who did the surgery, and it was worth it. They usually wait a few weeks for the second eye if you're having them both done. I've had a very slight prescription change in the last year or two due to astigmatism, but I can still pass the licensing test without corrective lenses. Good luck !


Thank you for your reply.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

I'm honest. I say there's some good and some bad, and it's not for everyone. I never encourage anyone to drive tho. Already too many in my market.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

I always say “eh, could be better”. pax aren’t really interested in knowing if you like or hate it.


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

I'll say that I enjoy the job. I've had very few bad experiences, meet cool people, etc. Maybe tell a funny little story. The woman who puked in the Big Gulp cup I gave her and then tried to give me the cup back. The super gay looking straight guys who I erroneously assumed were in town for a big gay event. 

Then I'll say, I'm not sure it's really very profitable for me. I'm scaling back and mostly just working weekends. I've put 30,000 miles on my car, and I don't want to have to get a new one in a year. Too bad, because I enjoy it so much.

Translation: I like you guys, the pax. You're such cool people. You're a cool person too, aren't you? And I'm not *****ing and moaning about the gig. We all have fun together. However, when you don't tip, you're killing me.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Simple answer: Its at best a little better than minimum wage job after expenses. Difference is you are allowed to control all of your hours. Work when you want, no annoying coworkers or bosses and it's easy. You sit on your butt listen to the radio and take people places and get paid.



Archie Pelago said:


> If getting it off your chest is what's most important to you, then by all means tell the truth.
> 
> But if you want a chance of getting a tip, then be positive. No one likes a whiner.


So you go through a bunch of BS so you can get a $2 tip? Amazing how in the year 2017 $2 is a big deal. $2 tip was something back in WWII. I don't know about your market but here NOBODY tips....I mean nobody. I refuse to attempt to entertain and show off my witty engaging personality for $2. I pull up say hello nicely. They get in to a late model roomy immaculate car and get to their destination safely and professionally. I say thank you have a great day and they get out and say the same. If that's not enough service for a tip.....F them.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

You drivers want to know why 10% or less tip? Because there are so many idiot drivers out there LYING about their earnings. I have heard those huge numbers from passengers too. If the pass believes you are pulling down $1500-2000 a week, why would they leave a tip? If they ask, I tell them the truth. Monday, I made a whole $12. I ask them if they know what an Obama Phone is.

Then explain Lyft is similar to the Phone. The phone is subsidized, so it is very cheap for the user. Lyft is subsidized too, by the drivers. I explain the only thing Lyft has in the ride is that they have an app that beeps that there is a rider. On those minimum trips, Lyft will make more than me. Car? Me. Gas? Me. Insurance? Me. Maintence? Me. Labor? Me. Risk from crazy drivers, and crazy riders? Me. Hopefully they understand now Lyft works for drivers and will be inclined to tip the next driver. Riders think the drivers have it so made, and make huge money. Lay the truth on them, hell, you are making nearly nothing so they can have their dirt cheap ride. When they complain about taxi's being expensive , explain, well, there is a reason a taxi costs what it does. I do not sugarcoat Lyft's BS. As long as there are idiot drivers spreading the lie about money, expect no tips. The passengers have no clue as to what the truth is.



kdyrpr said:


> Simple answer: Its at best a little better than minimum wage job after expenses. Difference is you are allowed to control all of your hours. Work when you want, no annoying coworkers or bosses and it's easy. You sit on your butt listen to the radio and take people places and get paid.
> 
> So you go through a bunch of BS so you can get a $2 tip? Amazing how in the year 2017 $2 is a big deal. $2 tip was something back in WWII. I don't know about your market but here NOBODY tips....I mean nobody. I refuse to attempt to entertain and show off my witty engaging personality for $2. I pull up say hello nicely. They get in to a late model roomy immaculate car and get to their destination safely and professionally. I say thank you have a great day and they get out and say the same. If that's not enough service for a tip.....F them.


Well said, a safe ride is all that is owed. No entertainment. I am not making any balloon animals for them!


----------



## VaVaUber (Sep 24, 2017)

Like they really care.
They're just smartas$ people seeking for an opportunity to annoy you and from your reaction then bad rate you.
They know they don't give a sht.
So I just BS them, at the end, it doesn't even matter, they don't care, what are the chances of bumping into them again, 5-20%?.
So I switch the subject quick and make up a followup story (same one to all who ask the stupid Q).


----------



## Curlylocks (Aug 29, 2017)

I tell them I love driving for Uber. Since I am on SS I am limited to how much I can earn ($16,000 a year), It gets me out of the house and off the computer/TV. I meet great people...well mostly great. and it's flexible so, if my son who was mugged and shot 3 times last year, twice in the stomach and once in the groin. That shot took out his femoral artery and vein causing compartment syndrome, has a Dr apt I can take the time off to and take him to it. BTW for the most part he's doing GREAT and it's all true.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

NHDriver said:


> Ok I am interested in hearing your replies, for real. I am sure you get asked constantly, "So how do you like driving for U/L?" For some unknown reason, pax think we are killing it and rolling in the dough. I had a pax tell me that one driver said he makes $3500 a week. My reply was, not in this market he doesn't maybe $3500/mo. She looked confused with that answer.
> 
> My reply is typically the same every time. I reply back "It's a pretty good part time gig. Can't really make a living doing this. It works out to be about $10-$12/hr when it's all said and done. But I meet some great people, get out of the house and make a little extra to help with my kids college education (plug for a tip)"
> 
> ...


I tell the damn truth. Problem is, I've gotten a couple of "professionalism" criticisms for a number of rants this question gets me going on. I think I'll just lie. Since when are UberX supposed to be "professionals" anyway?


----------



## Duber12 (Dec 18, 2015)

NHDriver said:


> LMAO I'm sure pax feels safe after that!! Prolly doesn't give you crap though lol.


When asked how long I have been driving for Uber I reply, "Since last week, when I got out of detox."


----------



## HalinaBaca2424 (Oct 1, 2017)

goneubering said:


> I like Uber (mostly) but I seem to be one of the few here that does.


If you like Uber then just eat it and enjoy and I hope you shit well tonight.



NHDriver said:


> is that your reply to pax?


what is so good about UBER you like so much?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

HalinaBaca2424 said:


> If you like Uber then just eat it and enjoy and I hope you shit well tonight.
> 
> what is so good about UBER you like so much?


It seems like it's always the "new" members.


----------



## Archie Pelago (Aug 8, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> I don't know about your market but here NOBODY tips....I mean nobody. I refuse to attempt to entertain and show off my witty engaging personality for $2. I pull up say hello nicely. They get in to a late model roomy immaculate car and get to their destination safely and professionally. I say thank you have a great day and they get out and say the same. If that's not enough service for a tip.....F them.


You mean nobody tips YOU. And why would they?


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

NHDriver said:


> Ok I am interested in hearing your replies, for real. I am sure you get asked constantly, "So how do you like driving for U/L?" For some unknown reason, pax think we are killing it and rolling in the dough. I had a pax tell me that one driver said he makes $3500 a week. My reply was, not in this market he doesn't maybe $3500/mo. She looked confused with that answer.
> 
> My reply is typically the same every time. I reply back "It's a pretty good part time gig. Can't really make a living doing this. It works out to be about $10-$12/hr when it's all said and done. But I meet some great people, get out of the house and make a little extra to help with my kids college education (plug for a tip)"
> 
> ...


Pretty much my spiel, too. I work the tip angle by saying I almost quit driving until I heard they added tipping to the app, and I like it (hint, hint)

I DO really like it. I just wish it was more lucrative. Getting RideShare insurance might be a deal breaker for me, though.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I tell them I like meeting the people. If they ask about pay I just tell them that Uber is random and like any job it could pay better.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

TBone said:


> I tell them I like meeting the people. If they ask about pay I just tell them that Uber is random and like any job it could pay better.


True story.


----------



## smilodon (Jun 23, 2016)

I tell the truth, which is to say that I don't care for it. But I do it out of necessity when I need the money. Christmas, birthdays, etc. Mentioning my kids has never gotten me a tip I wasn't going to get otherwise. People are usually more interested in hearing the crazy stories that uber drivers pick up over time than hearing me ***** about everything.

I usually try to size up who is doing the asking and give them a response based upon the kind of persona they are putting forward though. Are they a young kid looking to do the job? I'm 100% honest and give them real advice. Some rich dude with his arm candy? I tell him stories. A mother out on a girls night? I play up being a father and being away from home to make a pittance. And all of these things are true.

Most people are really interested in telling you what they think or having their preconceptions validated. They would really like to think the three dollars they tossed your way for a 5 minute ride will help contribute to that mythical life changing money, even though that's BS and if they spent more than three seconds thinking about it they would realize it for themselves.


----------



## TallTravelDude (Apr 11, 2016)

I honestly answer “that it’s great until it’s not,” clarifying that when I’m fresh for the day, my enthusiasm and energy make it fun, but when I get tired, and I want to yell at the next person to get in my car, that it’s time to end for the day.


----------



## FTLIMITED (Oct 19, 2017)

Here is my answer when Pax asks why I am doing this, I answer to "to help pay for the hunny do list." Works very well with both sexes, especially with the gals, they seem to love how devoted I seem.


----------



## santhony109 (Jun 16, 2017)

I always say that I like driving, I like talking to people but the best part is the flexible scheduling. If they ask about pay I tell them not a lot but what I do make, I make on my schedule.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

santhony109 said:


> I always say that I like driving, I like talking to people but the best part is the flexible scheduling. If they ask about pay I tell them not a lot but what I do make, I make on my schedule.


Good answer!!


----------



## lyftonlyfulltime (Nov 29, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> I love it to bits. The pay is horrendous but the benefits of the job work for me so here I am.  actually to be honest I'm addicted  I should be in therapy  haha  no seriously


If I were a rider I'd give you a good tip......best response in this thread


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

they pay $7 fare and ask dumb questions like this..
i find its best to lie and say its great you work 40 hours a week and make 2k each week.
no one wants the real truth...
ad a comment that most customers say phila area go the 105 miles to nyc 5 times a week and you do well from airport..and tips are really good.


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

"My wife is in nursing school, so she needs to house quiet to study, and we need the extra money as she's not working that often because school takes up most if not all her time. So it's a win-win, I guess."


----------



## Tiendesmendez (Aug 11, 2017)

A driver in Tucson drives 105hrs./week and makes 14.28/hr. for a total of $1,500/week. No way no how I can drive that many hours with a full time job. I myself drive about 6 hrs/day 5days/week for 11.40/hr. Summer. 6hrs/day 6days/week for 14.40/hr when U of A in session. U of A winter break coming up, I suspect its gonna be SUMMER in winter!!!!! Oh and I like Uber driving. My opinion, Uber only profitable as a second income. I never hustle for tips. Rider wants to kick down some extra ends awesome if not me and my daughter will still eat and go see COCO . GO see that flick. Its awesome !!!! Anyway I gotta motivate ! DUECES !!!!


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

"Eh, it's alright. I mean I like driving but I really can't afford my student loans, which is why I'm doing it."

Guilt them into that tip  I'm really only driving to save up for a house though hahaha


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

Tiendesmendez said:


> A driver in Tucson drives 105 hours a day and makes 14.28/hr. 1,500/week. No way no how I can drive that many hours with a full time job. I myself drive about 6 hrs/day 5days/week for 11.40/hr. Summer. 6hrs/day 6days/week for 14.40/hr when U of A in session. U of A winter break coming up, I suspect its gonna be SUMMER in winter!!!!! Oh and I like Uber driving. My opinion, Uber only profitable as a second income. I never hustle for tips. Rider wants to kick down some extra ends awesome if not me and my daughter will still eat and go see COCO . GO see that flick. Its awesome !!!! Anyway I gotta motivate ! DUECES !!!!


105 hours a day?


----------



## Tiendesmendez (Aug 11, 2017)

wb6vpm said:


> 105 hours a day?


My bad homie. Anyway take care drivin and I will try to take care typin !!!!!


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

JTTwentySeven said:


> "Eh, it's alright. I mean I like driving but I really can't afford my student loans, which is why I'm doing it."
> 
> Guilt them into that tip  I'm really only driving to save up for a house though hahaha


I have had pax tell me that when talking to other drivers, how those drivers tell the pax that they pull down $1500 or more a week. First, in this slow market, and the fact that there is a driver on every corner now, no way in hell. All that phoney story does is convince the rider not to tip any driver, because they believe the driver is riding the gravy train to fat city! When asked how how I like driving, I tell them the truth, there are some really good things about it, but there are some horrible things as well. Riders still seem to believe the company pays for the gas! I educate them as best I can. Don't lie or sugarcoat the story, tell the truth. I have discouraged some from signing up to drive, by telling the truth.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Kembolicous said:


> I have had pax tell me that when talking to other drivers, how those drivers tell the pax that they pull down $1500 or more a week. First, in this slow market, and the fact that there is a driver on every corner now, no way in hell. All that phoney story does is convince the rider not to tip any driver, because they believe the driver is riding the gravy train to fat city! When asked how how I like driving, I tell them the truth, there are some really good things about it, but there are some horrible things as well. Riders still seem to believe the company pays for the gas! I educate them as best I can. Don't lie or sugarcoat the story, tell the truth. I have discouraged some from signing up to drive, by telling the truth.


It is astonishing how so many drivers still don't understand the economics of driving. You not only pay for the gas, you pay for the miles you drive to pick someone up, the miles you drive from a long haul out of town, etc.; you pay astonishing wear and tear - there is a reason taxis are so heavy and bulky, this driving is not made for regular cars.



Just Another Uber Drive said:


> This is a customer service job... so I lie and say I like it. "Oh I like it. I meet a lot of interesting people."
> 
> It's better than saying "Well I quit on a regular basis and now find all humans to be disgusting pigs. I would literally like to spray you with Lysol right now."


Add to that, "I'll bet you didn't notice the bottom of your shoes were covered with sticky wet leaves that will soil my car mats, did you?"



HalinaBaca2424 said:


> If you like Uber then just eat it and enjoy and I hope you shit well tonight.
> 
> what is so good about UBER you like so much?


They reply "BECAUSE IT'S SO CHEAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" and I wanna just ram the car into the nearest light post....



bobby747 said:


> Lie..lie lie tell them most trips are 30 plus miles and u make a couple grand a,week with free health care. These line.pool ass holes . Dont really want truth.. they just want cheap ride 90% of the time ..if we doubled r prices and cabs were half..they would switch back to cabs. They hate cabs as they hate 2 pay


They complain about taxis being sloppy and messy. Why do you think they are sloppy and messy? Because pax are sloppy and messy assholes! LOL! They try to get in my car with a coke! LOL! I say Nope! They're offended lol. Poor little snowflakes don't understand why I don't want their potential accident waiting to happen in my car that they're ready and waiting to one star me for a mess? Pffft! My point is, I think taxis long, long ago just gave up being really clean because pax never respected the vehicles and once Uber came on the picture with the private vehicle aspect, the new dynamic happened and we have to stand up for our assets. F them, stand our ground. Sorry if this is off topic, but really. Passengers need to know the truth about everything. From the cost of keeping our cars clean, maintenance, GAS, it costs us to drive five miles to pick them up and it costs us to drive 60 miles after hauling them to another city. It costs us for new brakes. Our cars do not run on Unicorn Farts and Fairy Dust. Both Uber and Lyft lie like Lawyers and both systems will implode eventually, so they better get ready.



VegasR said:


> I'll say that I enjoy the job. I've had very few bad experiences, meet cool people, etc. Maybe tell a funny little story. The woman who puked in the Big Gulp cup I gave her and then tried to give me the cup back. The super gay looking straight guys who I erroneously assumed were in town for a big gay event.
> 
> Then I'll say, I'm not sure it's really very profitable for me. I'm scaling back and mostly just working weekends. I've put 30,000 miles on my car, and I don't want to have to get a new one in a year. Too bad, because I enjoy it so much.
> 
> Translation: I like you guys, the pax. You're such cool people. You're a cool person too, aren't you? And I'm not *****ing and moaning about the gig. We all have fun together. However, when you don't tip, you're killing me.


Sort of genius passive aggressive.



swingset said:


> I'm honest. I say there's some good and some bad, and it's not for everyone. I never encourage anyone to drive tho. Already too many in my market.


A co-op artist friend of mine asked me about it and I couldn't in good conscience encourage him, was as honest as possible and it turns out he thought I was just trying to keep all the rides to myself lol. So I though, OKEH, asshole. I totally encouraged him to drive, sent him a referral to drive cuz I might as well make money off of his ignorance.

Turns out he was rejected. Background check, he has a record (I'd forgotten, he'd told me about his history and it was a long time ago, but a history he said, of "boosting" and who knows what)



VaVaUber said:


> Like they really care.
> They're just smartas$ people seeking for an opportunity to annoy you and from your reaction then bad rate you.
> They know they don't give a sht.
> So I just BS them, at the end, it doesn't even matter, they don't care, what are the chances of bumping into them again, 5-20%?.
> ...


How about blowing up some condoms for shits and giggles?



santhony109 said:


> I always say that I like driving, I like talking to people but the best part is the flexible scheduling. If they ask about pay I tell them not a lot but what I do make, I make on my schedule.


To be honest, I tell the truth not only because of many of you who say to dispel the LIE that we make so much money and encourage tipping for ALL, but it also gives me the chance to engage people to let them know about my new career. If they seem interested we discuss it and a few have asked for my card and I have developed clients from it and I have also gotten cards from those who are in fields that will benefit my clients as well. Win/Win. Also, doing this driving has made me so well acquainted with this town that I am pretty well expert with all areas, all neighborhoods and shopping centers, schools, etc. and I can confidently explain that to my clients. That is what this job has done for me. So for that, I am eternally grateful.


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

bobby747 said:


> i find its best to lie and say its great you work 40 hours a week and make 2k each week.


Don't say that they won't want to tip you because they will think you are killing it!


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Simple....I tell them it' a good minimum wage job. Why? then the convo starts......set your own hours, no boss.....blah blah.



Kodyhead said:


> To me it is basic customer service, you should be on stage, if you sat down at a restaurant and asked SO HOW IS YOUR NIGHT GOING? Or HOW DO YOU LIKE WORKING HERE? the server started complaining about how theu dont make enough money and they hate the restaurant, do you really want to hear that?
> 
> What if you went to a car dealership to test drive a car and all the salesman does is complain that all he gets is mininum deal commissions, all the customers are cheap and he doesn't like everyone in management, do you really want to hear THAT?


Actually?......YES!


----------



## RangerBella (Nov 29, 2017)

Usually give the normal "Sunday school" answer.

"I like it. I get to set my own hours..." Etc.

But dont ever complain about your company to the customer or even infront of the customer. You end up looking like a jerkoff with an attitude.


----------



## Tiendesmendez (Aug 11, 2017)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> This is a customer service job... so I lie and say I like it. "Oh I like it. I meet a lot of interesting people."
> 
> It's better than saying "Well I quit on a regular basis and now find all humans to be disgusting pigs. I would literally like to spray you with Lysol right now."


This is a job that is open for anyone to sign up. No interview no vetting process so you are gonna get a lot of drivers with a lot of different personalities and opinions. Different views on earning money as well. I have a full time job in customer service. In customer service you never project negativity in anyway shape or form to a patron. You never discuss hourly wage or your tips. Never speak of money needed for your children or your family. No hustling for tips of any kind. Now do you really expect a driver in their own vehicle to really give two [email protected]?%s about dos and donts of customer service. For me i remember what it was like to not have a vehicle. I truly want to get a rider to and from work ;school ;movies; bar; casino; home; appointment; jury duty; ride from jail or where ever. On this site we will read so many opinions. Remember oponions are like booty holes they all stink.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Tiendesmendez said:


> This is a job that is open for anyone to sign up. No interview no vetting process so you are gonna get a lot of drivers with a lot of different personalities and opinions. Different views on earning money as well. I have a full time job in customer service. In customer service you never project negativity in anyway shape or form to a patron. You never discuss hourly wage or your tips. Never speak of money needed for your children or your family. No hustling for tips of any kind. Now do you really expect a driver in their own vehicle to really give two [email protected]?%s about dos and donts of customer service. For me i remember what it was like to not have a vehicle. I truly want to get a rider to and from work ;school ;movies; bar; casino; home; appointment; jury duty; ride from jail or where ever. On this site we will read so many opinions. Remember oponions are like booty holes they all stink.


I hear you bro, but what do you say when a pack tells you that driving for Uber is "lucrative"? That has happened to me more than once. The CS side of me says to agree with them as say "yeaaahh!!". The realist side of me says to tell them it's minimum wage most of the time.


----------



## Tiendesmendez (Aug 11, 2017)

Well Uber homie, 2 choices. One be that customer sevice oriented driver. Or that driver that sways away from custmer service. Be truthfull and honest with yo self. If you can break down financial reality of the Uber grind and sleep well and still look at yo self in mirror without stifling vomit then go ahead and be that driver. But if you feel a dirtiness a dustiness about yourself then let another driver break down the strife life of an Uber driver.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Tiendesmendez said:


> This is a job that is open for anyone to sign up. No interview no vetting process so you are gonna get a lot of drivers with a lot of different personalities and opinions. Different views on earning money as well. I have a full time job in customer service. In customer service you never project negativity in anyway shape or form to a patron. You never discuss hourly wage or your tips. Never speak of money needed for your children or your family. No hustling for tips of any kind. Now do you really expect a driver in their own vehicle to really give two [email protected]?%s about dos and donts of customer service. For me i remember what it was like to not have a vehicle. I truly want to get a rider to and from work ;school ;movies; bar; casino; home; appointment; jury duty; ride from jail or where ever. On this site we will read so many opinions. Remember oponions are like booty holes they all stink.


I had to take pictures of documents and fill out a form, it was a long process


----------



## Tiendesmendez (Aug 11, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I had to take pictures of documents and fill out a form, it was a long process


Did you attend orientation? Did you receive a employee handbook? Given policies and procedures packet? Were you put on a 3 month new hire probation? Did you attend an interview explaining importance of the customer service industry? Are you helping or hurting with your reply?



Kodyhead said:


> I had to take pictures of documents and fill out a form, it was a long process


I was answering a specific question. You ? If you send replies that are of no use then go ahead. But for the sake of other drivers here limit sending weak tame unhelpful replies. Try to grow up.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Tiendesmendez said:


> Did you attend orientation? Did you receive a employee handbook? Given policies and procedures packet? Were you put on a 3 month new hire probation? Did you attend an interview explaining importance of the customer service industry? Are you helping or hurting with your reply?
> 
> I was answering a specific question. You ? If you send replies that are of no use then go ahead. But for the sake of other drivers here limit sending weak tame unhelpful replies. Try to grow up.


You're gonna fit in around here


----------



## Tiendesmendez (Aug 11, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> You're gonna fit in around here


I am gonna make money to invest. Money for home improvments. Money to spend with my daughter. Money to buy a new car every 4 years. If thats fitting in then so be it. Your replies are so lame. Your hope with your replies is to get other drivers like you to latch on to your weakness, so they can send replies like yours.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Tiendesmendez said:


> I am gonna make money to invest. Money for home improvments. Money to spend with my daughter. Money to buy a new car every 4 years. If thats fitting in then so be it. Your replies are so lame. Your hope with your replies is to get other drivers like you to latch on to your weakness, so they can send replies like yours.


Let it all out, there there let it out, if i could rub your shoulders I would


----------



## Tiendesmendez (Aug 11, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Let it all out, there there let it out, if i could rub your shoulders I would


Okay okay your right. You have sophmoric responses. No originality to your responses. As for shoulders you must be a child so i wouldnt want you to touch me. Your momma tho thats another story. Wait if she birthed i wouldnt want nuthin to do with her. Anyways take care respond however you like i done with ya.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Tiendesmendez said:


> Okay okay your right. You have sophmoric responses. No originality to your responses. As for shoulders you must be a child so i wouldnt want you to touch me. Your momma tho thats another story. Wait if she birthed i wouldnt want nuthin to do with her. Anyways take care respond however you like i done with ya.


I am not the one assaulting people online in a discussion forum that would be you, tough to read through all the hostility


----------



## Tiendesmendez (Aug 11, 2017)

Use your words wisely. I insulted you. It could be said that you assaulted me with your invitation for a shoulder rub. Dont kick up dust then play victim if you cant hang..... Oh on this discussion forum. Again you expecting someone of your ilk to side and respond with you. I freely admit i insulted you. And I apologize. Really. But for real you offered a shoulder rub. Care to apologize for your creepiness ??


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

I say, hey listen to this song. It is called:

*Mind Yo Bizness
*


----------



## Tiendesmendez (Aug 11, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> I say, hey listen to this song. It is called:
> 
> *Mind Yo Bizness
> *


Me and homie have been going back and forth for a bit cause he chimmed in silly on a question I was asked and I answered.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Tiendesmendez said:


> Use your words wisely. I insulted you. It could be said that you assaulted me with your invitation for a shoulder rub. Dont kick up dust then play victim if you cant hang..... Oh on this discussion forum. Again you expecting someone of your ilk to side and respond with you. I freely admit i insulted you. And I apologize. Really. But for real you offered a shoulder rub. Care to apologize for your creepiness ??


assault is a verbal attack
battery is a physical attack

perhaps you must of missed that day in class since you were probably enraged at other students or the teacher as well

sad part about all this is you must of missed all the things I said in this thread that pretty much is the same thing you are trying to preach but you take everything so personally

funny as I am not the one using momma jokes and yet lecture people about being sophmoric


----------



## Tiendesmendez (Aug 11, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> assault is a verbal attack
> battery is a physical attack
> 
> perhaps you must of missed that day in class since you were probably enraged at other students or the teacher as well
> ...


So no apology.



Tiendesmendez said:


> So no apology.


Take care. And dont kick up dust if you cant hang. But really no apology for creepiness?


----------



## htowndriver (Nov 22, 2017)

I tell them that it’s very hard to find a job paying 40k per year that doesn’t require a college degree or some type of certification or special training . I then go on to tell them that you will have to work seven days per week and long hours but when it’s all said and done you’re making 40k per year.....


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Tiendesmendez said:


> So no apology.
> 
> Take care. And dont kick up dust if you cant hang. But really no apology for creepiness?


You admit to insulting me and look for an apology? Is this what entitlement means?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

I gave a ride to a guy from an insurance company yesterday. After I told him about how much I enjoy doing Uber, He told me that he really hated his job and that he's really jealous of people like me who enjoy their job. He said he wishes he could work for Uber but he lives too far away from the metro area.


----------



## Tiendesmendez (Aug 11, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> You admit to insulting me and look for an apology? Is this what entitlement means?


You offered a shoulder rub. Creepy. So no apology?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Tiendesmendez said:


> You offered a shoulder rub. Creepy. So no apology?


Well of its that important to you why don't you try apologizing for insulting me first?


----------



## Tiendesmendez (Aug 11, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Well of its that important to you why don't you try apologizing for insulting me first?


When you felt insulted I apologized. Your responding still with these quips that at this point are not useful in anyway. Dont offer shoulder rubs on open forum. Creepy. So keep up with replies . Maybe one just might include your apology.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Tiendesmendez said:


> When you felt insulted I apologized. Your responding still with these quips that at this point are not useful in anyway. Dont offer shoulder rubs on open forum. Creepy. So keep up with replies . Maybe one just might include your apology.


Well if it really means that much to you I apologize, I suggest if you don't want people to reply to what you say, discussion forums aren't for you and I would suggest messaging people directly


----------



## Tiendesmendez (Aug 11, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Well if it really means that much to you I apologize, I suggest if you don't want people to reply to what you say, discussion forums aren't for you and I would suggest messaging people directly


Homie. Thanks . Work on apologies tho. But really thanks i know it didnt hurt to do that.


----------



## Tiendesmendez (Aug 11, 2017)

NHDriver said:


> Ok I am interested in hearing your replies, for real. I am sure you get asked constantly, "So how do you like driving for U/L?" For some unknown reason, pax think we are killing it and rolling in the dough. I had a pax tell me that one driver said he makes $3500 a week. My reply was, not in this market he doesn't maybe $3500/mo. She looked confused with that answer.
> 
> My reply is typically the same every time. I reply back "It's a pretty good part time gig. Can't really make a living doing this. It works out to be about $10-$12/hr when it's all said and done. But I meet some great people, get out of the house and make a little extra to help with my kids college education (plug for a tip)"
> 
> ...


Lets not forget the knuckleheads who have yachts and mansions. For real cant remember thread i read that but its on here somewheres. Maybe these drivers are in some way embarassed or berated by passengers so they embelish the truth a tad to make themselves feel better. I had a homie in high school that compulsively lied a lot. Maybe some drivers just cant help themselves. I tell passengers, with a full time job uber great as a secondary income. I tell them i feel for drivers whose only weekly tiding comes from Uber. How can these drivers save for a new car in 4 years. If they driving a vehicle out of warranty its gonna be pricey to maintain an older vehicle. If you truthful and honest then to each his/her own. Hey everyone take care and happy holidays.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

htowndriver said:


> I tell them that it's very hard to find a job paying 40k per year that doesn't require a college degree or some type of certification or special training . I then go on to tell them that you will have to work seven days per week and long hours but when it's all said and done you're making 40k per year.....


So you lie.


----------



## Tiendesmendez (Aug 11, 2017)

JTTwentySeven said:


> "Eh, it's alright. I mean I like driving but I really can't afford my student loans, which is why I'm doing it."
> 
> Guilt them into that tip  I'm really only driving to save up for a house though hahaha


Yo bro . Its a sad reality that a college degree is so costly after grad. Out here a lot of blackjack and poker dealers at our local casinos have degrees but they make more money dealing poker and blackjack.


----------



## htowndriver (Nov 22, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> So you lie.


No...do the math...$800 per week 52 weeks=41,600...not very hard to do in a city as populated and expansive as Houston...



Fuzzyelvis said:


> So you lie.


And after I made that statement I figured out how to make $800 per week/40k per year and only drive five days per week.....it really depends on what market you're in...


----------



## Tiendesmendez (Aug 11, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> So you lie.


Naw . 7 days a week 40 k doable. Summer time when university students have left I average 11.40/hr. I feel if you do the math at 7 days/ wk you just may find 40 k is obtainable.


----------



## htowndriver (Nov 22, 2017)

Tiendesmendez said:


> Naw . 7 days a week 40 k doable. Summer time when university students have left I average 11.40/hr. I feel if you do the math at 7 days/ wk you just may find 40 k is obtainable.


It depends on what market you're in....it can be done in 5 days...easily


----------



## Tiendesmendez (Aug 11, 2017)

htowndriver said:


> No...do the math...$800 per week 52 weeks=41,600...not very hard to do in a city as populated and expansive as Houston...
> 
> And after I made that statement I figured out how to make $800 per week/40k per year and only drive five days per week.....it really depends on what market you're in...


Market market market. Fact facts facts. U so right on the $ we dont have !


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

htowndriver said:


> No...do the math...$800 per week 52 weeks=41,600...not very hard to do in a city as populated and expansive as Houston...
> 
> And after I made that statement I figured out how to make $800 per week/40k per year and only drive five days per week.....it really depends on what market you're in...


I'm in Houston, same as you. And you might be taking home $800 a week, but you're not MAKING anywhere near that much.

At our rates assuming you're a previous 80%er and average 30 mph you'd be taking in 80% of $0.93/mile and $0.22/minute. That's $0.92 per mile before expenses. To TAKE HOME $800 a week that's 870 miles a week WITH A PAX IN THE CAR. 29 hours WITH A PAX IN THE CAR.

But you do have expenses and you do have dead miles.

Assume you have a cheap car that needs little maintenance and gets great gas mileage. Even if we ignore the IRS (who don't try to do favors) and assume your car only costs $0.25/mile to run, now we're at $0.67/mile. Now it's $0.67/mile and you have to drive 1194 miles, 39.8 hours WITH A PAX IN THE CAR.

Add in your dead miles--being completely unrealistic and assuming another 30% you're now driving 1552 miles total each week and 51.7 hours.

And these are totally unrealistic figures in Houston. If you position yourself to get good rides you'll have more dead miles getting to that good spot AND more dead miles getting back from where you ended up. If you take whatever you get you won't get long trips and its simply not possible to take enough $2.44 trips to do well. Plus you'll have dead miles from accepting trips from far away. I also think few people have a car that runs that cheap.

Please don't talk about surge or boost or any other incentives. Those are fleeting and go preferentially to new drivers. It simply rarely surges much in Houston anymore, and when it does the riders either wait or only take short trips. You may get lucky now and then, but there's no good guaranteed surge like there was 2 years ago.

You can say you get lots of freeway trips so you're driving more than 30 mph much of the time, but that's assumed with the 30 mph average. Without those it would be much less. That's including all the time you sit around getting no trips. It's likely more like 15-20 mph, which means you're actually in your car another 20 or 30 hours.

If we go with the IRS I haven't done the math, but there's probably not enough hours in the week to eat, shit and shower. Not unless you get most of your sleep while driving, anyway.

You cannot CONSISTENTLY make $800 a week with uber in the Houston market. Maybe as a new driver who never sleeps...but not otherwise. No surge, (too many drivers), no surge (up front pricing so pax pay but driver doesn't get), too much waiting between rides, long rides taking you to dead mans land...I could go on.

I started in September 2014. I know there are ways to make some money, but not consistently good money and telling the pax there are is hurting other drivers.


----------



## htowndriver (Nov 22, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> So you lie.





Tiendesmendez said:


> Market market market. Fact facts facts. U so right on the $ we dont have !


 It's very possible....use your head and figure out how to do it because I'm not giving away my proprietary trade secrets but $800 week in operating profits is easy to do in five days in the fourth most populated city and and in a city that is so expansive...


----------



## nycUBERhustler (Dec 10, 2017)

I don’t get offended by the question. I like to talk so I tell them I’m a grad student who does Uber to pay off bills and keep money in my pocket.

Then they are curious about my education and what I’m studying and often we will either talk about real estate, coding, transportation and Health Care since my education, career and goals revolve around those 4 things.


----------

